# Picked up stray cat dilemma!



## catmomof3 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forum. I have two cats, both almost two years old. We recently picked up a stray cat and have been taking care of it for almost two months now.

If I need to move this elsewhere let me know and I will!

Continue...

Let me back up in time. My boyfriend and me were outside our place and a little gray cat came up to us. We petted him and he went on his merry way. About two weeks later he came back to us when we were outside again. He was wining a lot so we thought he was hungry and proceeded to feed him out cat food. After we sat with him outside a while, we went back in our house and he ran in after us. He seemed really happy inside, but we already have two cats, and we didn't think we were ready for a third one just yet, especially since we did not know where it came from. 

I assumed he was a litter from a cat I see roaming around the premises of our neighborhood that looks kind of like this gray cat. Also, I was reading that day about recent cat mutilations near our part of Houston, and people on our street are always driving fast not obeying speed limits. I just did not feel comfortable at this time letting him go back out, especially since he seemed so happy inside. It never crossed my mind that he was someone's cat. I guess I'm naive for that one.

So we took him in as our own. We took him to the vet to get him checked up, got his shots, and had him neutered. Almost two months passed and we were deeply in love with him.

So today, almost two months later, and little girl about 16-18 knocks on my door saying the cat in our window is her cat. She proceeded to show me a cell phone picture of a gray cat. It looked like this cat, but I couldn't be 100 percent sure. I asked her if she had any kind of papers or anything else that would show us he was hers. She said no, because she found him before she moved to our neighborhood, and they recently moved here and he must have run away. I asked her if he was an inside cat and she said yes. I asked her if she gave him shots and how come she didn't neuter him. She said the vet told her he was too young, that he had to be 18 weeks old to do any of that. I also asked her why didn't she put up signs. She said she did at the library (I don't know what library she is referring to), but took it down a month later because she thought it was a lost cause. 

I discussed with my boyfriend and we decided to tell her at that time we were not comfortable handing over the cat with all the information she gave us. Now, I believe there is a 50/50 chance it's her cat, but I don't think I can live with those chances and possibly giving this cat back to bad pet owners. She obviously looked upset because of this, and she asked for our number and said she would talk to her step-mom.

About 9:30pm we get a knock on our door. We do not answer our door when it's dark out, especially if we're not expecting someone. I assumed it was the step-mom but I could not tell. We did not answer. About 10pm we get another series of knocks, and by that time we're in bed. Then 11pm we get more knocks and they are louder and longer. We decided if they did that again we would call the police, but they have not done so anymore.

My boyfriend who is a lawyer told me basically these people will have to take us to district court if they want this cat back.

I feel terrible about everything. I don't want to keep someone's cat. The bottom line in, we've been caring for this cat and paid for all his medical expenses, and they have no proof that he is there cat other than a few pictures. 

What would you do?

Obviously these people are not happy, and I'm sure this is not the last we will hear from them. I just hope it turns out for the best. But who knows...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I don't think you handled it very well. I think you should have heard the mom out. I understand about not answering the door in the evening, but clearly you knew who it probably was.

If I was that young girl and my kitten got out (and *all* of mine have at one time or another), I'd be heartbroken to finally find her and be told to go away. That fact that you took the cat in and provided medical care is on _you_. She was told by her vet that the cat was too young to fix, which is 100% believable. You didn't even give the mom a chance to reimburse you or prove the cat was the girl's. Her mom may have had adoption papers, vet receipts, etc.


----------



## catmomof3 (Oct 15, 2013)

I understand where you're coming from but we did not send her away. We are not planning on ignoring them, but we will not answer our door past a certain hour if we don't feel safe to do so. If they present papers we will send the cat back no problem. Also , I could not see, but I heard a male voice outside. We're going to hear them out when they call or come back, but are not going to hand this cat over without some documentation.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

This one is difficult. In cases of found cats, I often side with the finder because there is often some level of neglect that leads to a cat getting away and not being pursued for a long period of time. But in this case, the cat could have escaped and they could have been looking the entire time.

Although not compelling, I think a cell phone photograph could be construed as documentation. There is not much other documentation a person would have for a cat they rescued from the street. Clearly this is a reminder to all of us who may not have done it to have our animals licensed and microchipped.

I guess in a way, I consider this cat fortunate to have two loving homes wanting him when there are so many who are discarded or euthanized never knowing a person's love or feeling that they have a home.

As cold as it is, this will probably come down to a court case. Just an unfortunate set of circumstances. What is the cat's name?


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

This really is a dilemma. I can see both sides. If I had found her and come to love her I wouldn't want to give her up and possibly have her go to people who don't care as much. Yet on the other hand if my cat had run away and I'd see her with a different family, I'd do anything to get her back. 

I guess it's maybe a bit like fostering. You do the best and eventually you give them to a different home that may or may not be great. 

I think I'd probably look to talk to them and see if you can gauge what kind of pet owners they are/were. I sincerely hope it will not go to court but if it does and they're willing to spend $ to get the cat back, they likely do care. 

Keep us updated, please and good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Really? Cats get out....it has happened to a lot of us...doesn't mean were bad cat people..it happens. 

I highly doubt this lil girl saw "your" cat in the window and lied to try and get it. Also what if she has no papers? What if it came from a neighborhood kitty and they took one of the kittens?

I would have talked to the mom....but given the kitten back. You said the girl was visibly upset...its probably her cat. 

Are you really going to go to court over this?!?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I would give the cat back and ask for reimbursement for the medical care since they were going to do it anyways. I think possibly you were too harsh on the kid.

As for answering the door, I would have said, through the locked door, that you do not feel comfortable answering the door after 9PM and to please come by tomorrow during daylight (or whenever). I agree with gizmothecat, chances seem quite high, this girl is telling the truth. Kitty is obviously going to a loving home.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I probably would not have answered the door in the evening either, but I might have told them, through the door to come back during the day, or leave a phone number for you to talk to the mom about this. For them to go through all of this, it probably is her cat. Hopefully there will be some record of her adopting the kitty and a vet visit, where the vet told her to wait to spay when she is older. I know how heartbreaking it would be, you guys are in love with this kitty already, but if it's her's, she probably is just so sad too. Maybe they are not negligent, the fact that the kitty got out. My sister has a new kitten and her husband is a moron about closing doors, and their kitty has gotten into the garage a few times, and they keep yelling at him, trying to teach him to not do that, but is a jerk who really doesn't care, but she very much does, and so does her daughter, so it could be that kind of situation. I bet you will be able to see what kind of cat owners they are from talking to them. If you did get that realization after talking to them that they have a horrible environment for that cat, you could bargain with them. Tell them you are so bonded with this kitty and could you offer them money for her? Or offer to pay an adoption fee for a new kitty? That may or may not work, but you could try it. I know if it were my cat, and I was in agony from them being lost, there is no amount of money that I would take for my kitty though.

I think you will know after talking to them if it is their cat or not, and you will know the right thing to do. I thought about this after I had Stephano for a few months, what if someone came looking for him? He was found behind the church preschool I worked at, in the woods, which was behind a pretty large subdivision, and I worried someone would hear about me finding this black cat and come asking me about him. It would have killed me to have to give him over, I fell in love with him about 5 minutes after I found him. I think if I had found that he was owned by negligent people who didn't really take good care of him, I'd have figured out a way to try to keep him, but if they were distraught from having lost him, I probably would have done the right thing, and just cried for days about it. 

Such a difficult situation. I hope it all works out. If it is the girls kitty and goes back, maybe she will let you keep in touch and visit him? ((Hugs)))) I know I'd be sad if I were in your situation.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry, I really agree with what gizmothecat says! How many of us here have had their cat go missing? 

To take them to court??? REALLY???

Why make so much grief over what was not yours to begin with? 
Why didn't YOU put up "found" notices? Why didn't YOU call a vet and or shelter to see if anyone was looking for this kitty?

I have found a few "stray" cats and have at least taken the minimal effort to make a couple calls.

Don't you think it's only right to have made some kind of effort to see if the cat was being sought after? 

I feel that in your neglect to check ownership of this cat, you assumed the risk of having your heart broken if an owner did show up, one day, to make a claim.

Take a deep breath and do the right thing.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Sit down and have a talk with these people; ask them questions about the cat in a non-accusatory manner; explain that you're just trying to make 100% sure that this is their cat because you love him so much, and you would always feel guilty and worry about what had happened to him if you just handed him over to a complete stranger without asking any questions or being provided any documentation. If you approach the conversation this way, it will likely prevent the situation from escalating, which, I'm sure, would be better for everyone involved.

I also agree with Marcia that it wouldn't be inappropriate to ask to be reimbursed for medical expenses. The teenager that you spoke with did say that the cat hadn't been neutered yet only because he'd been too young at the time of his vet visit, so, clearly, this was a surgery they had planned to have performed. Get a copy of the actual bill from your vet if you don't have a copy on hand; that way you have proof of payment and the amount can't be disputed. If the plan really was to have the surgery done once the kitten was old enough, chances are these people will happily reimburse you in order to get their cat back. Not to imply that the money is really all that important, it may or may not be, but no one would fork over that much money for a cat that they didn't care about or intended to harm; it implies a vested interest, which would probably mean that this is, in fact, their cat.

Good luck! I can't imagine how I would feel if someone showed up at my door and wanted to take one of my cats from me--even if it _had_ been their cat first. I was almost in that situation though.

Cosette was a stray kitten when she was found by a friend of my sister and ended up at our house. The friend put up posters, but no one responded at first. After about 2 weeks, she got a phone call from a pair of young children (she figures they were maybe 8 or 9) claiming that the kitten was theirs. Meanwhile, my sister's friend could overhear the conversation in the background between one of these kids and their step-father, who was deferring to the _children_ about getting the cat back! Basically, it was clear from the conversation that step-dad was a complete twit who let his kids run the household, and that they had an unfixed indoor/outdoor female cat that had litters of kittens all the time because they were too stupid to get her spayed. Not to mention that they lived _literally_ a minute and a half's walk from the plaza where my sister's friend had put up all sorts of "Found Cat" flyers, including postings at the pet store and vet's office, and it took 2 weeks for them to call. The friend told the kids that she would need to speak with their mother and to have her call when she got home from work--no one ever called back. At least the teenager who knocked on your door sounds like a much more responsible pet owner than these morons. *grimaces*


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think we should be too harsh, because I can see things both ways. It probably is the teens cat and she wants it back, but I'm sure she wants to make sure that these people are not the irresponsible pet owners who just let the cat roam, and didn't take care of it, and make sure it had been to the vet, and that they are like so many pet owners who don't take responsibility for their pets. The lady at the end of my street has about 8 cats that roam the neighborhood and she feeds them but does not get them fixed or take care of them, some of them are sick, then she recently put up a sign in her driveway that said "russian blue kittens for sale". Turns out she had a LOT of kittens from several of these litters. So I'm sure that the OP wants to make sure that these people are not going to be like this before they turn this cat over that they love. They may very well have been the owners of this cat, and it could be a fluke that the cat got out and that they were looking for the cat. I just don't think people should be too tough on her, she said she will talk to these people, I don't blame her for not opening her door at night, and it sounds like they were very emotional at the time. I would be reluctant to hand this cat right over until I knew exactly what kind of people they were, and to be sure they were going to really care for him.


----------



## sarah_anne (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree with others. You probably should have talked to the parents. But what's done is done. Just wait for them to return and talk to them then. If they come back after dark again, just explain to them through the door that they should call you or come back during daylight-or make the exception and open the door for them.

I should warn you though, from their perspective, it may look like you took their cat and then blew them off when they tried to get it back (we know that is not the case, but from what you said happened, that's what it is going to look like to them). When they come back, they may have the authorities or have their guard up high and things could escalate very easily.

It's up to you to stay completely calm and rational. I would start by apologizing for not answering the door and for the confusion over the cat. Do NOT be defensive, even if they are mad (and they very well could be upset). Just explain that you did not know the cat had a home already, and that you would be happy to surrender him if they have documentation. Without documentation, I would give them a copy of the vet bills and ask for at least partial reimbursement. If the cat is seriously theirs, they will pay it.

You didn't do anything wrong in trying to help a cat. Next time, try to make a diligent effort to find its owners before taking it to the vet and adopting it into your home. And just think about how happy you will be making a family who thought they lost their pet when you start missing the kitty. Don't worry, there are plenty of kitties out there that need rescuing.

I hope everything turns out alright and everyone keeps a cool head. Who knows, maybe at the end of all this, you guys will make some new cat-loving friends!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

gizmothecat said:


> Really? Cats get out....it has happened to a lot of us...doesn't mean were bad cat people..it happens.


So, so agree. Wow, Jasper has got out so many times and we've only had him a year. It's absurd, he's such a door dasher. That doesn't mean I'm not frantically looking for him and wandering the lanes as soon as we realise he's gone. He's always returned within 24 hours but if he hadn't I'd be putting up posters and phoning the SPCA about a missing cat. And maybe they did this too but didn't get anywhere.

My two cats were semi-feral (crazed wild animals before I could tame them)... they'd been on their own so long they'd stopped trusting people and were starving on the streets, Jasper wasn't neutered either but his disposition unfolded so nicely once he became tame that I find it hard to believe he wasn't in a loving home at some point, but it was in the distant past so I haven't gone looking for owners.

_But_ if I ever had some random cat walk up to me I'd never assume it was just for the taking -- cats born outdoors aren't that friendly. A cat that tame is either: owned by someone and out on a neighborhood stroll, an abandoned stray, or is lost and belongs to someone desperately looking for it. 

Before thinking of it as mine I'd have phoned the SPCA and given its description, posted online about a found cat, taken it in for a microchip check, and likely even put up a few posters at key locations around the area. I know how awful it is to lose a cat and I'd want to do everything I can to reunite a cat with the people that could potentially be worried sick about it.

It's great that you took this cat in, but you were a little fast is assuming it was yours for the taking... like others suggested I'd ask for reimbursement of medical expenses, and make sure the cat is indeed their cat. If the cat had been with you longer, say, you'd owned it longer than they had or a substantial amount of time had passed, then I would reconsider and explain the cat is happy with you... but that isn't the case here as you haven't owned him all that long.

PS: What does the cat look like? Any really obvious markings?


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I think it should be taken into consideration that the cat has been with them for two months and the girl really hasn't given them any evidence outside of the picture. We haven't seen the picture so we can't really say, but I might be wary too. I would definitely be suspicious of the fact that she said the vet said to wait until he is 18-weeks-old; that is odd, since the OP got him neutered so there mustn't have been any medical reason. 

I guess no one can say for sure since we don't know the entire situation. I'm hoping the OP will come back and give us an update. At least the cat is safe and being loved?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

struckers said:


> I would definitely be suspicious of the fact that she said the vet said to wait until he is 18-weeks-old; that is odd, since the OP got him neutered so there mustn't have been any medical reason.


... no it really isn't. The youngest a cat can be spayed/neutered is 8 weeks, _youngest_. Shelters do it then to get cats out the door faster and to ensure they will not be out there reproducing. Outside of shelters, many people and vets believe waiting until they're older and a little more developed is a good thing, more like 6 months old. It depends on the location/vet.

I agree it's great they love the kitty so much and I'm sorry they are in this situation, but it is unfair to take in a cat and not look for owners too; looking for motives to try and paint the previous owners in the wrong is sort of neither here nor there at this point although it seems like they love him with how persistent they were. Going to court is extreme. Either it was their cat or it wasn't... if it was, do the right thing. It's pretty sad that so many cats go missing in situations like this one where people don't think or want to find owners (although it is a better outcome than most).


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> I don't think we should be too harsh, because I can see things both ways.



I don't think we're being harsh..well I don't mean to be...I just don't think it all that fair. The girl said they just moved there...the cat probably got out then...in the process of the move. The girl said she did put flyers up...but no flyers went up for a found cat. She has a picture of the cat on her phone, she was upset. I know if that was me...I would have raised bloody murder if you didn't give her to me...but I'm crazy that way . Just hope it gets resolved. There are LOADS of cats that need adopting


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Me too, I just hope for a good outcome too. And hope she comes back to let us know what happened.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Carmel said:


> ... no it really isn't. The youngest a cat can be spayed/neutered is 8 weeks, _youngest_. Shelters do it then to get cats out the door faster and to ensure they will not be out there reproducing. Outside of shelters, many people and vets believe waiting until they're older and a little more developed is a good thing, more like 6 months old. It depends on the location/vet.
> 
> I agree it's great they love the kitty so much and I'm sorry they are in this situation, but it is unfair to take in a cat and not look for owners too; looking for motives to try and paint the previous owners in the wrong is sort of neither here nor there at this point although it seems like they love him with how persistent they were. Going to court is extreme. Either it was their cat or it wasn't... if it was, do the right thing. It's pretty sad that so many cats go missing in situations like this one where people don't think or want to find owners (although it is a better outcome than most).


I'll certainly take your word, as I'll readily admit to not knowing much in any area regarding cats other than what I've picked up from loving and owning them for years. I'm learning. My vet was adamant that I get my new kitty spayed as soon as possible, and when we brought her in they said she was 4 months, but it must depend on the vet. My apologies for the mistake! And with that, I can't see any reason _why_ anyone would lie and be so persistent in lying about something like that.

Going to court is far too extreme either way, though. The girl said she took him to the vet; couldn't all this be solved with a simple phone call?

On another note, I randomly happened across my newest kitten, but I didn't go looking for owners since she was in pretty bad shape (thin, had a sore on her nose, and a wolf worm embedded in her neck) and we live in a very secluded area. I wonder if the OP lives in a neighborhood?

EDIT: just went back and reread the OP's post and they readily admit to living in a neighborhood. In that case, I would've definitely _at least_ asked around some houses and checked for lost cat posters. Hmmm. :/


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Quite a few people are jumping on the little girl here, noting that all she had was a picture and how no documentation raises suspicion. 
If I am out and about walking the neighbourhood, I don't carry proof of ownership regarding my cats. I'd have to go back home and get the vet papers, etc.

Don't you think the three attempts to knock on the door (that went unanswered) may have provided that evidence? I'd be willing to bet it did.

Maybe the girl's parents didn't get off work or back from wherever they were until 9pm. They came THAT same day. Not days, weeks or a month later. It sounds like they are anxious to retrieve their cat. Sounds like they (the girl & parents) are making efforts.

Has this girl been given a fair chance? I don't think she has.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Ditto. I think it's VERY safe to say the cat probably belongs to her.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I feel bad for both parties involved - I know you've gotten attached, and I'm sure this girl has been missing her cat as well. A lot of good points have been brought up here, and I'd love to just simply hear of the outcome and what has gone on.. please update us. I hope it all works out in a nice and friendly manner on both parts.

Thank you for taking him in and giving him the love he needed while he was lost/missing.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah as far as neutering goes the much more common practice now is the 2 (I think) lb rule but there are still plenty of vets that won't neuter until later.

But yeah, it's a rough situation, but like someone said, teenagers don't just randomly knock on strangers doors claiming to own a cat in their window, and even if they do it's far too coincidental that she happened to lose a grey kitten when she moved in two months ago and you happened to find an extremely friendly kitten around the same time.

Either way, I wish you the best of luck, update us on how everything is going!


----------

